# reiserfsck на загрузке

## KAMIKAZE_

При загрузке (после нормального выключения и ненормального   :Razz:  компьютера) reiserfsck выдаёт сообщение о том, что якобы файловая система примаунчена "Read-Only" и отказывается что-либо проверять/фиксить.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Unik

 *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   

> При загрузке (после нормального выключения и ненормального   компьютера) reiserfsck выдаёт сообщение о том, что якобы файловая система примаунчена "Read-Only" и отказывается что-либо проверять/фиксить.  

 

скорее всего у тя ядро ищет initrd, но не находит  :Smile: 

либо скомпиль его без инитрд, либо сделай инитрд сам  :Smile: 

еще один более простой вариант: в загрузчике поставь опцию ядра "rw" - это должно помочь

----------

## RJF_Dilan

Либо перемонтируй вручную.

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *Unik wrote:*   

>  *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   При загрузке (после нормального выключения и ненормального   компьютера) reiserfsck выдаёт сообщение о том, что якобы файловая система примаунчена "Read-Only" и отказывается что-либо проверять/фиксить.   
> 
> скорее всего у тя ядро ищет initrd, но не находит 
> 
> либо скомпиль его без инитрд, либо сделай инитрд сам 
> ...

 

/usr/src/linux/.config:

...

#CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *RJF_Dilan wrote:*   

> Либо перемонтируй вручную.

 

После загрузки ФС маунтится в нормальный режим... Мне нужна автоматическая проверка и рыплэй транзакций при загрузке

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

Порывшись в /etc/fstab, нашёл <dump/pass> для корня они были "0 0" я поменял на "0 1" и сейчас вроде бы транзакции переигрываются. Народ! Обьясните плз что это   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luciferr

fs_passno определяет порядок проверки файловой системы при первичной загрузке системы. Число 1 обязательно следует указывать для корневой файловой системы. Если вы захотите проверять что-нибудь кроме нее, то ставьте число 2, в противном случае - 0. (http://www.lansoft.ru/3/index315.html)

more : man fstab

----------

